# Reputable Pet Quality Breeder MA



## Jcheng (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm a complete newbie to the german shepherd world -- in fact, I've never owned a dog before. However, I have been enchanted by shepherds from a young age, and owning one would be a dream come true. 

But although I love the breed, I have absolutely no actual experience regarding them, or dogs in general. I have read much of german shepherds both online and in books, but I know that this knowledge means very little.

That being said, if I were to get a dog, it would be a pet-quality german shepherd. I have read enough to know that I do not posses the experience required for a working dog, and I do not want to purchase a dog without sound temperament or health. Are there any recommendations for reputable breeders around Mansfield/Boston? I'd prefer a breeder that breeds to better the breed that I could pepper with questions to decide if a shepherd is even right for me (hopefully my enthusiasm will compensate for my inexperience).

Temperament is the primary concern. As a novice, I would be likely unable to control a dog with an unstable mental condition. I am not looking for a show dog -- I certainly don't want a poor quality breeder, but I am fine with a dog that is a little too large for breed standards (in fact, I would love a lovable "dud") and I don't plan on showing or competitive dog sports.

Other information: I am at school from seven to 2:30, but my father works at home and can care for a dog while I am away. We do NOT have a fenced in yard, but we own just over an acre, and the dog would not be outside while I am at school. Our house has a large amount of square feet (4050), so would the dog be cramped if (s)he stayed inside most of the time? I could provide 5 walks/excursions a day; is that enough?

Thanks so much!

Jcheng


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I love my pups. I have two a girl who is 1 1/2 and boy who is one. 
They are lots of work, but you get what you put into it. Very loving and loyal dogs.
My boy we got up in New Braintree Ma-- Von Den Brookfields. Check out her website .
Absolutely beautiful dog, big boned, adorable sweet personality - but all the qualities you want in the breed. Huge teddy bear..extremely sift, shiny coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

